# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  VB - Write (directly) to an MSFlexGrid

## MartinLiss

It is commonly believed that you can't write to an MSFlexGrid, or that you need to use a "floating" textbox. The attached project show how to do it without using a textbox.

Usage: Create a project for the form, run it, and type into the grid.

----------


## jhermiz

> _Originally posted by MartinLiss_ 
> *It is commonly believed that you can't write to an MSFlexGrid, or that you need to use a "floating" textbox. The attached project show how to do it without using a textbox.
> 
> Usage: Create a project for the form, run it, and type into the grid.*


Martin...

I had changed some code in my application...and now when I enter text into the floating text box I immediately get:

Subscript out of range error ??

Can you tell me why ?

----------


## MartinLiss

Hard to tell from this distance :Smilie:  Post your project and when I get a chance I'll take a look.

----------


## jhermiz

> _Originally posted by MartinLiss_ 
> *Hard to tell from this distance Post your project and when I get a chance I'll take a look.*



Err I cannot post it...it is huge and connected to a sql database.
Can you vnc in ?

Do you have www.tightvnc.com ?  I'll let you shadow me ??

Thanks,
Jon

----------


## MartinLiss

No, sorry, I don't have that app. Give me some time and I'll try to make some educated guesses as to what might be going on. In the meantime have you tried setting a breakpoint and looking at the row/column,etc variables at the time of the error?

----------


## jhermiz

> _Originally posted by MartinLiss_ 
> *No, sorry, I don't have that app. Give me some time and I'll try to make some educated guesses as to what might be going on. In the meantime have you tried setting a breakpoint and looking at the row/column,etc variables at the time of the error?*


Nevermind I got it..stupid column number cause I had deleted a column and forgot to reindex  :Blush:  

Shanks,

You should still get tightvnc..its great for shadowing

----------


## NotLKH

Just saw this thread.

Nice, Thanks Martin!

I've always used the cheap and easy input box popup method, but now this is #1!

-Lou

----------


## vbPoet

but marty uncle 
i m getting error
on 
MSFLEXGRID1.highlight ....?
what is this  :Wink:

----------


## manavo11

> but marty uncle 
> i m getting error
> on 
> MSFLEXGRID1.highlight ....?
> what is this


Have you added the reference to the component?

----------


## MartinLiss

And what error do you get?

----------


## jorgegc

Hi, is possible do same in vb .net ? (whit the datagrid )

Thanks from Mexico  :wave:

----------


## MartinLiss

> Hi, is possible do same in vb .net ? (whit the datagrid )
> 
> Thanks from Mexico


Sorry but I don't know. You should ask in the VB.Net forum.

----------


## MarkVB6

When I opened the form, it made the control MsFlexGrid1 a picturebox.  Fix by deleting this control, clicking on "components" in "project" (CTRL-T) and selecting the Microsoft FlexGrid Control 6.0.  Add the yellow icon thing to your form and call it MsFlexGrid1.

This is a way of inserting data, but it obviously has its tradeoffs.  No copy/cut/paste to clipboard, no selection, no delete key.  But it's good for basic input where needed.  Cleaner but with less freedom than a textbox.

----------


## JonnyPoet

Hi !
In the first view I really was astonished how easy that works. But testing a bit more I'm sorry to say, this is neat, but cannot be used in any  professional solution. Because
a) No textcursor in the field during typing, this is the main problem here and because of that
b) no normal use of arrowkeys (left, right) 
c) no insert mode to be seen by switching Textcursors view
d) even if you add some codes you will never be able to do what a normal textbox does. 
So IMHO it will stay what it is: A very intersting code example, no less, no more   :wave:

----------


## manavo11

> Hi !
> In the first view I really was astonished how easy that works. But testing a bit more I'm sorry to say, this is neat, but cannot be used in any  professional solution. Because
> a) No textcursor in the field during typing, this is the main problem here and because of that
> b) no normal use of arrowkeys (left, right) 
> c) no insert mode to be seen by switching Textcursors view
> d) even if you add some codes you will never be able to do what a normal textbox does. 
> So IMHO it will stay what it is: A very intersting code example, no less, no more


Very simple but could be expanded to fit your needs. As an idea, look at this thread/code where TheVader has created a very nice example for LabelEdit-ing subitems in a listview  :Smilie:

----------


## D43x

Which grid would you recommend for both printing and editing? Using vb6.

And considering the title of this thread is it possible to write "indirectly" to an MS FlexGrid? (Or MSH FlexGrid).

----------


## MartinLiss

> Which grid would you recommend for both printing and editing? Using vb6.
> 
> And considering the title of this thread is it possible to write "indirectly" to an MS FlexGrid? (Or MSH FlexGrid).


I don't really have a recommendation and it probably doesn't make much difference. Also I don't know what you mean by "indirectly" but it should probably be discussed in the Classic VB forum rather than here.

----------


## D43x

Well it makes a difference when it seems by default an MSFlexGrid is read only, and you can't actually place the cursor in a cell !

----------

